

Brazilian Startups - tillz

Does anyone know where I can get more info about South American startups? Mainly Brazil. I have an interest in that market. Portuguese/Spanish sites welcome. Thanks!
======
mdolon
I have a friend working on two of them right now, including
www.gafanhoto.com.br and www.gengibre.com.br - if you'd like I can put you two
in touch.

